# Italy-Mont Blanc tunnel to Ancona



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Anyone recommend "must see sights" between Mont Blanc Tunnel and Ancona on our way to Greece this spring? 

Thanks Mike74


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

The Ferrari museum.
Ducati Museum.

A quick Maggiore.

Riccioni is a lovely place to get into Holiday mood.

A small detour gets you Florence.

For a real thrill, get your bum in a glider in Aosta and get the best views of the mountains.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,

If you're not in a rush you could go along the west coast and take in the 'Cinque Terre' near La Spezia, then Lucca (lovely walled town) and Pisa, then head east towards Ancona and pay a visit to Florence on your way across.

Greece for spring, you lucky thing, which areas ?

pete


----------



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks to all;

From Mid April to early June in an anti-clockwise direction around the Peloponnese from Patras using Rough Guide and info from the forum.

Mike74


----------

